

$89 pocket oscilloscope - timthorn
http://www.justblair.co.uk/seeed-studio-dso-nano-pocket-digital-storage-oscilloscope-review.html

======
rlpb
> If you have used an analogue scope with it’s vast array of dials, knobs and
> switches trust me this device is simplicity itself to use in comparison.

I think I'd prefer to be able to adjust what I need quickly rather than have
to select through a menu. I'm a bit surprised that the opposite is being
mentioned as a feature. Is it just me?

Not that I think I can object for $89. Although I think I'd prefer a PC card
for my laptop and some software instead.

~~~
eru
By the way, do you know if there are any digital cameras with `analog' knobs
and dials?

~~~
ugh
Leica's digital Ms are the only cameras I can think of. (Focus, Aperture and
exposure, beyond that you are also out of luck. Consindering that M cameras
don't have much else beyond ISO and EV correction to adjust, the digital Ms
nevertheless remained pretty analog cameras.)

Make no mistake, other cameras (usually DSLRs) do have dials, but they usually
have multiple functions depending on the mode you are in or the buttons you
pressed.

DSLR lenses allow for analog control over focus and (if they are zoom lenses)
focal length. Some odd cameras might throw in dedicated dials for such things
as EV correction and ISO (the recent G series models from Canon). Adding
additional dials (which can be assigned special functions) has also become
quite popular with higher end small sensor cameras like the S90 from Canon.

But I don't know any camera (except the Leicas which are way too expensive for
many, many people including myself) which conciously decided to reduce the
complexity of the digital interface in favour of analog controls. Sure, you
can use the analog stuff, but you can also go the digital route. Which leaves
cameras with their complex user interfaces.

I don't know whether that's the right or wrong way to go. Digital cameras do
have many more incredibly useful functions analog cameras didn't have. So a
fully analog control might not be practical.

~~~
aarongough
Thanks for that reference to the Leica M digital cameras! I have been looking
for a manual digital camera for a long time, but had never come across those!

~~~
ugh
Did you look at the prices yet? Expecially at lens prices? If not, prepare for
sticker shock.

Not to say Leica M cameras aren't worth it, they just aren't for everyone.

~~~
aarongough
Yeah no kidding! $5k and upward... I knew they would be expensive, but I
wasn't expecting that!

------
f_sav
I get a MySQL error, but from the URL, I guess that's the product
(manufacturer page): [http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/micro-digital-storage-
oscil...](http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/micro-digital-storage-
oscilloscopedso-nano-p-512.html)

~~~
timthorn
That's right. The URL (points to a review of the product) still seems to work
for me, but the product is a pocket sized, 1 channel 1MHz scope with a PC
interface.

I'm crossing my fingers for a logic analyser version.

~~~
unwind
If you're not aware of it, I consider the Saleae Logic
(<http://www.saleae.com/logic/>) to be the perfect companion.

Of course I say that without owning either, but I've been keeping an eye on
them both for quite a while now.

~~~
tptacek
I've been happy with my Saleae probe, and it sure is classy looking.

------
jws
1MHz maximum sample rate.

~~~
tibbon
Somewhat limiting for some purposes. I've got a 'cheap' 60mhz scope here, but
I rarely use it at that speed. I'm mainly measuring some audio signals or
calibrating something on a synth.

Keeping one of these in my travel case for my music rig is a lot easier than
carrying my large scope around. Definitely going to get one- or two.

~~~
tesseract
It's not 1MHz (in the usual sense), it's 1MS/s. In theory, Nyquist says it
should therefore be good to 500kHz in realtime; in practice, consider yourself
lucky if that works out. Also consider that if the 'scope has a proper
antialiasing filter its rise time will be limited to something in the
microsecond region - and if it doesn't have such a filter you've got another
problem on your hands. I guess if you've got a repetitive signal and it can do
averaging, that would help.

------
yardie
Not a bad device but the 1MHz sample rate kills it for me. Anyone can
recommend a good USB scope?

~~~
westbywest
Yeah, I don't see how this would be of use for things that are not analog
synth, shortwave, or HAM radio, whose enthusiasts usually already have scopes.

Even 10-50MHz could be mildly useful, but not 1MHz.

